# Ground Elder Wine Recipe



## ussuri (Apr 30, 2015)

Our garden at the moment is over run with Ground Elder (also known as Bishop Weed, Goutweed, snow-on-the-mountain) and some Google searches have indicated that it is edible. The Romans introduced to to the UK as a salad.

So I wondered if anyone had tried making wine with it, and if so how did it turn out?

I have lots so would be a good use for it.

Thanks.


----------



## salcoco (May 1, 2015)

try Jack Keller's web site. he has many edible plant wine recipes plus some guidelines on making wine from plants if a recipe is not available.


----------



## ussuri (May 2, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. I will take a look. 

Regards


----------

